# Help with rescue transportation



## Va Maltmom (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like to help with rescue transportation, I live in Hampton Roads Virginia and if I can pick up or transport a rescue I would like to do it. Does anyone know how I can do this? Also, I am thinking of getting a new furbaby so a rescue may be a possibly for me. :blush: I have a 13 yr old and 5 yr old maltese now, my 7 year old passed last year. I was even thinking of MAYBE getting a yorkie. I see a lot of you guys have maltese and yorkies. I have been doing my research and may try to get a retired dog. Thank you for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone involved with rescue will see your post, and I'm sure they'll help you out. There isn't as much activity here on the week ends. I'm one of the ones that love Yorkies as well as the Maltese. We would love to see pictures of your fluffs!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome & thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Va Maltmom (Jul 16, 2008)

*My furbabies*

I am going to try to post pics of my babies!!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Having rescues myself, I am thrilled to hear you considering doing the same. Regardless of their age, rescue has been for me a positive good feeling experience. Among my last three rescues, since 2012, a maltipoo age around 2, a maltese rescue, 12 years old, (she will be 14 soon and in great health) and a rescue in February who is a blind/deaf/limping senior Yorkie, (my first dog other than maltese breed adoption). I felt so terrible seeing this very in need senior Yorkie who needed a home, decided that since I am pretty much 24/7 with my dogs anyway, whats another one! Senior adoptions are special because their needs are very basic, some loving nurturance, food and a soft bed On another note, rescue groups always are in need of transportation help. I would check with Northcentral Maltese rescue group (Mary). They are on facebook as well as have their own website. I follow them on facebook.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Would also highly recommend getting a Yorkie and like Deb who posted before me, has two and we have one plus a Maltese. Would get another in a heartbeat!!


----------

